# 36th newport pig cooking contest april 4-5th N.C. largest whole hog contest



## chefboyartie (Jan 29, 2014)

April 4-5  go to newportpigcooking.com  






*The USA's Largest Whole Hog BBQ Pig Cookin' invites you to join us for two days of food, fun and springtime celebrations!*


----------

